# Pb carte graphique, code erreur 2ATI/1/4  113-xxxxx-113



## steflevrai (8 Mars 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Mon Imac G5 Isight 1.9 (rev c) a un soucis avec l'affichage, striure, plantage etc..
Le Hardware m'a indiqué un pbl sur la mémoire vive vidéo code 113.

Faut-il vraiment changer la carte graphique ou une maj de cette carte peut suffire (réinitialisation drivers..) ?

Quelqu'un a eu ce genre de soucis, quelles sont les solutions ?

Après de nombreuses recherches sur les forums, j'ai l'impression que mon Imac est bon à jeter à la poubelle (carte graphique soudé à la carte mère), coût prohibitif par rapport à son évolution.

1. Pas de garantie Apple
2. Complexité de ce changement ?

Mais j'espère que ce n'est qu'une impression, quelqu'un a-t-il une solution ?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.

Stéphane

Il doit bien avoir une solution décente pour la réparation ?


----------



## macmanu (24 Août 2010)

Bonjour, 

j'ai exactement le même souci, pour le même mac.
As-tu trouvé une solution au probleme?

merci, pour ton aide.

macmanu


----------



## Sly54 (24 Août 2010)

A moins d'être un as du fer à souder, je crains que le changement de la carte graphique n'impose le changement de la carte mère.
Je crois aussi que sur ces machines (Imac g5 isight) il n'y a pas eu d'extension de la garantie de la part d'Apple


----------



## -oldmac- (25 Août 2010)

Les iSight son connus pour le cg Ati X600 qui lâche malheureusement soudée en BGA sur la carte mère c'est irremplaçable sans changer la cm. le coup de la cm est d'environ 400 d'occaz sans la main d'oeuvre, bien de trop cher pour la machine, solution changer de machine désolée


----------



## steflevrai (5 Septembre 2010)

Merci à tous pour vos réponses....

Effectivement j'ai du changer de micro. Mais cela me fout en rogne c'est que la machine est nickel (extérieurement), et elle n'a duré que 3 ans.


----------



## Anderssonpaul (5 Septembre 2010)

perso moi j'ai cette machine et j'en démonter l'imac et changer la pâte thermique de la cg ... Ca allonge la durée de vie de deux ou trois semaines .

Et je le redit : C'est UNE HONTE POUR APPLE !!!!


----------



## -oldmac- (6 Septembre 2010)

Moi problème pross sur iMac G5 rev B après 4 ans sauf que personne fait rien moi j'attends que tout le monde se bouge et on pourras peut être obtenir la réparation gratos, mais tout seul on peut rien faire


----------



## Anderssonpaul (7 Septembre 2010)

Ben je suis déjà dans une procédure avec mon avocat (ca ne me coûte rien (assurance juridique)), mais Apple ne fait que de me proposer des réductions sur un nouvel Imac. Et perso j'ai déjà un mac pro et un mini donc je n'en ai rien à foutre ... 
Je utilise cet Imac pour jouer du piano ... J'ai "juste" envie de les faire chier .


----------



## xmastotoro (16 Septembre 2010)

Salut à tous,

je viens d'avoir exactement le même problème depuis une semaine, sur un iMac G5 PPC acheté (de mémoire) en décembre 2005.

Anderssonpaul pourrais tu me dire avec quels arguments tu les attaques via ton aide juridique??

En effet, j'ai une aide juridique aussi depuis au moins 10 ans et je ne m'en suis jamais servi, c'est le bon moment de voir si elle sert à quelque chose. 
En plus, comme je ne suis pas revanchard, j'aimerai m'acheter un autre iMac pour remplacer celui-là, donc avoir une réduction m'intéresse.

Merci.
Xtot


----------

